# p/t work around childcare



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Hi there,
Im moving to Dubai in 8 weeks, and would like to get a part time job, although my husband will be working full time. Is it a realistic option to work around nursery/school hours - is this something employers generally offer?
ive noticed that generally school/nursery would be from 8am until 12.30pm, so technically i would be looking to work 3.5 hours per day (8.30am until 12noon)

Am i being silly even thinking this is an option?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

catmul777 said:


> Hi there,
> Im moving to Dubai in 8 weeks, and would like to get a part time job, although my husband will be working full time. Is it a realistic option to work around nursery/school hours - is this something employers generally offer?
> ive noticed that generally school/nursery would be from 8am until 12.30pm, so technically i would be looking to work 3.5 hours per day (8.30am until 12noon)
> 
> ...


Most business takes place here from (say) 8am through to 1pm so realistically then there shouldn't be much of a problem.

However.

What do you want to do, what are your skills, how much do you need to make it worth your while?

Best thing is to get here and suss the place out....

Oh, and network, network, network......


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Hi Andy,

Thank you for your speedy response. i have experience in finance and HR, although enjoy tourism so i would like to return to this field. Im not too bothered about the salary, working in tourism generally brings nice perks. Im looking to chill a bit more than what i do in the uk, and would be happy with a part time job as reservations in a hotel for example.

My son would be attending nursery school if i was working or not, so thats why im not too bothered about the wage, i have still to try suss out what the average wage would be in this field. As long as i was earning a reasonable amount, i would be happy.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

catmul777 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thank you for your speedy response. i have experience in finance and HR, although enjoy tourism so i would like to return to this field. Im not too bothered about the salary, working in tourism generally brings nice perks. Im looking to chill a bit more than what i do in the uk, and would be happy with a part time job as reservations in a hotel for example.
> 
> My son would be attending nursery school if i was working or not, so thats why im not too bothered about the wage, i have still to try suss out what the average wage would be in this field. As long as i was earning a reasonable amount, i would be happy.


Can i suggest you come here first - sorry to say this but you are somewhat naive, this isn't UK and salaries for full time (6 days a week) reservations places are around 1-2000Dhs.

Might I be so bold as to suggest that you work for yourself maybe>

I don't know, just a thought....


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Can i suggest you come here first - sorry to say this but you are somewhat naive, this isn't UK and salaries for full time (6 days a week) reservations places are around 1-2000Dhs.
> 
> Might I be so bold as to suggest that you work for yourself maybe>
> 
> I don't know, just a thought....


Andy, thanks for your help. I wasnt aware the salary (if you could call it that) would be so poor in dubai.

Il obviously need to have a rethink about my job choice.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

catmul777 said:


> Hi there,
> Im moving to Dubai in 8 weeks, and would like to get a part time job, although my husband will be working full time. Is it a realistic option to work around nursery/school hours - is this something employers generally offer?
> ive noticed that generally school/nursery would be from 8am until 12.30pm, so technically i would be looking to work 3.5 hours per day (8.30am until 12noon)
> 
> ...


Hi There

I have been in Dubia for 1 month and now am feeling like i need to do something, as it canget pretty boring at home. I have two small children, one goes to school and the other will start nursery next year. I am too looking into this as i too would need to work around the children. I will let you know how i get on in my research. Where will you be moving too.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

Mayapatel said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have been in Dubia for 1 month and now am feeling like i need to do something, as it canget pretty boring at home. I have two small children, one goes to school and the other will start nursery next year. I am too looking into this as i too would need to work around the children. I will let you know how i get on in my research. Where will you be moving too.[/QUOTE
> 
> hi maya, my missus also feels she's in same boat after working in uk many years and looking for p/t work here not so transparent. maybe you could both 'pool' research/


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Dubai is not set up for the part tme working mother. I'd love to work part time. I COULD get a job as a teacher's assistant at a school but I refuse to work almost full time for 4000 Dirhams a month. Traditional part time work that most women would do in their home countries is so poorly paid, it's not worth it. Then there is the question of childcare. It's either a maid (no thanks) or nursery and then it becomes pointless from a financial point of view.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

flossie said:


> Dubai is not set up for the part tme working mother. I'd love to work part time. I COULD get a job as a teacher's assistant at a school but I refuse to work almost full time for 4000 Dirhams a month. Traditional part time work that most women would do in their home countries is so poorly paid, it's not worth it. Then there is the question of childcare. It's either a maid (no thanks) or nursery and then it becomes pointless from a financial point of view.


hi flossie, thanks, I guessed as much, as you say pay for such work is so low here. I wonder why the stark contrast with other professions. Could be 'cos it rubs shoulders with those expats from, ...er lets say the east where even this pay would be a substantial amount.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes. You're catching on.


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

hello, just wondering if any the girls had luck with the part time job? I'm moving next month to arabian ranches, and still debating the working thing as I have a 3 year old.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hello, myself and my wife live in arabian ranches, my wife has been looking for a part time job for some time, but no luck at all really.
After reading these previous posts, i agree the money could/would be not worth it at all...


----------

